# Interview score



## cbaez2324 (Feb 11, 2016)

I recently scored a 98.15 with local 617 in San Mateo and was wondering how busy work is right now in that area since I live in San Jose and I know the South Bay booming with work, and how does my score stand knowing that it is very competitive to be accepted. Any feed back would help 


Thanks


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

There is no set correlation between your score and the amount of time before they call you in.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

You said "interview" score? From you went before the examining board?


----------



## cbaez2324 (Feb 11, 2016)

This is the score I received after my interview with the joint apprenticeship committee.


----------

